# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  أول دولة تستخدم البصمات لأجهزة الصراف

## ابراهيم ابوديه

2010/5/24 الساعة 11:32 بتوقيت مكّة المكرّمة     

بانيت - أصبحت بولندا أول دولة أوروبية تستخدم أجهزة الصراف الآلي التي تعتمد على بصمات الأصابع بدلاً من البطاقات الممغنطة، وبهذا أصبح للعملاء القدرة على سحب الأموال من الماكينات عن طريق بصمات أصابعهم وإدخال الرقم السري فقط لا غير.

وتعتمد التقنية المستخدمة في تلك الماكينات على التعرف على أوردة الأصابع وليس على خطوط أصابع العميل، وهذه التقنية قامت بوضعها شركة التكنولوجيا اليابانية هيتاشي) وتقوم بتسجيل الأوردة الصغيرة الموجودة في أطراف الأصابع لإنشاء تعريف خاص ومميز لكل عميل على حدة.لم يتم تشغيل سوى آلة واحدة تعمل بهذه التقنية في بنك (BPS SA) وهو أحد أكبر البنوك في بولندا، ولكن من المخطط له أن يتم نشر ثلاث أو أربع ماكينات في وارسو قبل نهاية هذا العام ،وسيكون من المتوقع أن يتم توفير حوالي 350 ماكينة صرف تعمل ببصمات الأصابع في فروع البنوك المختلفة خلال السنوات القليلة القادمة .وبالرغم من أن اليابانيين يستخدمون هذه التقنية منذ فترة إلا أن قيام بنك غربي كبير بإعتمادها يعطي لها المزيد من المصداقية ويجعل من المنتظر أن يتم إعتماد تلك التقنية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قريباً جداً

----------


## mylife079

مشكور

----------


## دليلة

يسلمو على المعلومة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إشي رائع وتطور مميز

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور كتير ابراهيم

----------


## coconut

ممتاز عقبال عند العرب  :SnipeR (102):  :SnipeR (102):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموووووو كتير ع الموضوع

----------


## رنيم

يسلموو

----------

